# Kane - OB & Protection training - 9/13/14



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

A little video from this weekend.

Obedience-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdXnYEVZV64

Protection - warts and all. Not his best session, but it is what it is.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZuv9cN-SIg


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job man, good to see more and examples of good training and dogs. Will help get the old timers get out of the "real dogs can't do competition level OB" excuse or maybe not


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice work! I love the control.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is your place, with a training field in your backyard!? I loved the way you flowed with the reward and then right back into heeling. Most of the time so much is lost between reward and back to work, dog gets caught up in the reward and not "why" the reward.
Why the down/out everytime the dog is rewarded with the sleeve? Does your dog enjoy fighting with the helper? I love to see a dog push the helper for more and show power/game on again. Or was he such a rogue that this is what is necessary for controlwork?


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. 

Onyx - I wish it was my place. It is my friend/helper's. I down/out for a couple different reasons. First, I like the little break so that I can process what just occurred and formulate a plan to go from there. Second, with this particular dog, one of his strengths is he has a nice active aggression and he truly sees the helper as a threat. So just to keep everyone safe I don't have him go back to helper. However, I have done it in the past with my last dog with good results. This particular dog is a very compliant animal, and I have instilled control from the very beginning. I was worried about squashing him a bit. With my last dog, a mal, it was either hit or miss. If I had him under control, he was a V dog, but if not he was in the 70's. For instance at the 2012 AWDF, I was 2nd in the stadium and had an excellent trial, but in the same year I got two scores in the 70's at the Mali Natl's. So I worked from the beginning to not allow this dog to lose control and get better consistency. Sorry for the wordy answer.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I like the vids. Your setting the bar. First year of training I never did any control in protection. Now that Im putting it in I wonder if that was the best route to take. Did you use the electric in for the heeling during protection? I note a lot of handlers just settle for the dog staying with them even if the focus is spotty.


----------



## wolfmanusf (Apr 5, 2012)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> I like the vids. Your setting the bar. First year of training I never did any control in protection. Now that Im putting it in I wonder if that was the best route to take. Did you use the electric in for the heeling during protection? I note a lot of handlers just settle for the dog staying with them even if the focus is spotty.


Yes, I use the e-collar to reinforce the heeling. To me fuss is fuss. I will give the transport command if I want him to watch the helper. It is a fine line on control. You want to allow your dog to bring full power, but you want him under very good control. This can cause conflict in many dogs. You see it a little in my video. When I approach the first time, he moves away from me slightly. With my dog if I feel a little too much conflict coming on, I will put him on backtie and let him go nuts for a session or two. It is just finding the balance that works for you and your dog.

Thanks for the compliment on the video.

John


----------

